# Here we go again.



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 17, 2011)

Well its official, the first winter storm warning of this upcoming winter. Its calling for 9" in the next 24 hours, high winds, chill down to -20F. No wonder i'm sleepy, its time to hibernate!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am not jealous, that doesn't sound great.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Well its official, the first winter storm warning of this upcoming winter. Its calling for 9" in the next 24 hours, high winds, chill down to -20F. No wonder i'm sleepy, its time to hibernate!



Time to stay warm out by the forge.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ x2! Sounds like it's time to up the knife production


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Well its official, the first winter storm warning of this upcoming winter. Its calling for 9" in the next 24 hours, high winds, chill down to -20F. No wonder i'm sleepy, its time to hibernate!



Hibernate by your forge, no only will that keep you warm you can also work on knives! I agree with the sleepy comment tho! Some very long winter days ahead!


----------



## half_hack (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm feeling your pain. Or about to, quite literally. I'm a little bit south of you though, so I think we'll miss out on the worst of it. I had plans to winterize the garage this weekend. Wish I'd had the time to do it earlier in the year.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 17, 2011)

Bummer about the cold weather.
As I get older the cold weather goes from just being annoying to painful.
We have been hearing all this talk about Global Warming for years.
Well.....I wish they would hurry up. I am tired of being cold.


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 17, 2011)

Burl Source said:


> Bummer about the cold weather.
> As I get older the cold weather goes from just being annoying to painful.
> We have been hearing all this talk about Global Warming for years.
> Well.....I wish they would hurry up. I am tired of being cold.



Agreed! We are getting to that point also...21 degrees out right now...I WILL be warming by my forge tonight


----------



## Lefty (Nov 17, 2011)

I had to scrape my car this morning...enough said. I love Canada, but man I hate canadian winters.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, for those who have walked outside, blinked, and didn't have their eyelashes freeze together instantly, just don't understand!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 17, 2011)

Holy crap. That is uninhabitable.

I mean, I really feel that extreme heat is worse than extreme cold...but that is just outrageous. So what, do you just try to not blink? Won't your eyeballs freeze?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Yeah, for those who have walked outside, blinked, and didn't have their eyelashes freeze together instantly, just don't understand!



You bring back so many frozen memories Pierre (but not good ones). 

When I was young and walking to school (my nearest big town was Winnipeg just to put it in perspective), we often had to consciously blink our eyes every second or so in order that they wouldn't freeze open. And if you forgot...that next blink was a lot harder. 

Then there were the two times my lungs froze up on me, one of which resulted in me passing out. I blame that one on my Dad, I only got a ride to school once in my life due to cold and that was when the raw temp was negative 60 F and windchill was negative 80-90 F below (and for those metric people out there that is around -65 C).

I feel for you Pierre, and btw, I like you avatar 

k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 17, 2011)

@ Eamon, wow, that was the best full on laugh I had in a long time! As for the eyeballs? Not frozen, but frost burn, yes, hurts like a be-otch!

@ mr drinky, Winnipeg, oh, that sucks! Thats where walk in freezers go to chill out! lol! Last winter the coldest day I worked, was 9 hours in the bush, still air was -58C wind chill -76C lets see in Farienheit -72F with a chill of -105F ish. Pee on a tree, and it freezes before it can make it to the ground! We were 20 miles south of the North West Territory border.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't miss seasons. Been in souther California since 2000, and can not imagine moving back to cold. Airforce brat growing up, so lived in plenty of cold places, including Michigan, but I will take the warm place and year round golf thank you.


----------

